# A Thousand Wishes Dupe



## samirish (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anyone know of a company that has a dupe for BBW A Thousand Wishes?  Its my all time favorite perfume, shower gel and lotion.  I've searched the internet but haven't found anything yet.


----------

